# 1st century jewish/israeli soldiery equipment



## Caragula (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm describing a fictional scene between Jesus and John the Baptist on the way to the fortress where the latter will be beheaded.
John, a prisoner being escorted, would be escorted by soldiers but it was unlikely to have been Roman soldiers, as far as I can tell, as very few were in and around the Jordan valley.
But I'm not sure what the guards would have worn.  The bit I've found suggests Lamellar armour, as it was widely used, but I'm hoping someone can give me any more specifics, particularly if they contradict that.


----------



## Outiboros (Feb 2, 2014)

If you can't find the answers with a simple web search, I'd advise you to look for a history forum or something similar. I think you'd have better chances there.

Are you sure these guards would've worn heavy armour at all? Armour - especially metal armour - is expensive, and if these are not Romans they likely would've had to pay for it themselves. 

Looking at this from a writer's viewpoint rather than a historian's, you should ask yourself this: is it relevant? You cannot make a mistake in the description of their armour if you give none. If the scene is between Jesus and John the Baptist, the guards don't need to be described in-depth. Doing so might even distract from the point you're trying to make. And another point: will your target audience be able to tell the mistakes, if there are any? If this isn't for theologians or archaeologists, I doubt anyone would be able to tell, and you'd be better off spending your time on more useful elements of your story.


----------



## ppsage (Feb 2, 2014)

> on the way to the fortress where the latter will be beheaded


Herod's guards, in other words. I don't have much specific reading here, there's probably something in Josephus? My inclination is to think of Herod's kingdom (a client kingdom of the Romans') as more a police state and of the guards here as more of secret police than military. Gibbon, is of course, centuries later than this, but the connivance and treachery in a Roman client state, which he so endlessly examines, will not have changed that much. Herod will have a uniformed ceremonial guard. He's also going to have a light, fast, mobile strike force. After that, he probably goes to the legion(s?, can't remember exactly, for Palestine.) There also will be, especially at this period, scattered Roman police, legionary auxiliaries, in small bases of as few as three or four, protected by the might of the uniform, kind of like Mounties or Texas Rangers, who might come in on cases, at the behest of local, native authority. I would think that a realistic depiction of who the guards are and how they are equipped is wide open to you.

Edit: They also might not be actually guarded. Just answering the summons. Neither of them really wanted to get away, they are both martyr material from the get go. Just a constable to show the way.


----------



## Caragula (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you both.  Yes, I didn't think it would be full regalia and certainly not metal armour, but it's the kind of detail to get right.  I imagined there would be some form of guard because I believe from my research that he spoke out against Antipas's marriage and there was a belief at the time that the kingdom of God would come soon so there may have been a mood ripe for some civil unrest.  Antipas wasn't hated as such, so if he was that concerned about John denouncing him that he wanted him killed, what John said must have been serious, in that local context, to have forced Antipas to do this, particularly given how unpopular it supposedly made him subsequently.

I will probably have to give Josephus closer reading but it's unlikely he's talking about guards attire.  Outiboros, my mention of the guards is probably going to be limited to a single sentence, a momentary description of the party travelling with John from Jesus's perspective.  I want to get that detail right, as in, at least not get it wrong, I do spend a lot of effort researching even very minor things that may be referenced in my books, because for that one or two readers who will know more than I do about a subject, I would hope not to destroy their immersion in my fiction because of it.  It could be considered OTT, but I just want every detail to feel right for readers.

ppsage, some great input, thank you, I did think that it wasn't a military escort as such, more a militiaman's garb on them, I'll definitely consider auxiliaries and it's likely that some Lamellar armour wouldn't be out of place.


----------



## Morkonan (Feb 3, 2014)

Caragula said:


> I'm describing a fictional scene between Jesus and John the Baptist on the way to the fortress where the latter will be beheaded.
> John, a prisoner being escorted, would be escorted by soldiers but it was unlikely to have been Roman soldiers, as far as I can tell, as very few were in and around the Jordan valley.
> But I'm not sure what the guards would have worn.  The bit I've found suggests Lamellar armour, as it was widely used, but I'm hoping someone can give me any more specifics, particularly if they contradict that.



Rome reserved the right of capital punishment within all its conquered and administered territories. As a matter of fact, all sovereign governments reserve that right, whether or not it is ever practiced. That's why, for instance, while Jesus may have been apprehended by Temple guards, it was the Romans that carried out his sentence of crucifixion. IF John is being escorted by the same people who are also supposed to behead him in your story, then it will be the Romans if you wish to be historically accurate. There's no historical precedence that demands otherwise, as far as I know.


----------



## Caragula (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks Morkonan, yes, John is beheaded in the fortress of Machaerus as per the history, the only fictional bit is Jesus accompanying him on the journey there.


----------



## No Man (Jul 17, 2014)

Most would have used hardened leather amour, a spear or short sword and some a dagger called a pugio (Roman name) As far as I know the Puppet King Herod would have used the same. Herod was placed by Rome not the Jewish way, it was forbidden in fact by the Jews.  That is why there were attempts by the Pharisees to kill Herod the Great. That is why Herod the Great rebuilt the Temple for he killed to many Pharisees.

  I am no scholar but have researched much for 5 years on what all went down from Herod the Great till about 80 AD. Much of the history has been forbidden by Jews and Christians so check well. John was a Messianic figure with about 4 others. Unfortunately the bible is not a trusted source. This coming from a Christian.


----------



## No Man (Jul 17, 2014)

Josephus did record others being taken care of. *Pontius Pilate is recorded having his men in hide their *pugios under their cloaks awaiting some Jews. When they the Jews had gathered Pilate gave the order. I bet they the soldiers would not have had armor on either. Another messianic figure was taken in and the Torah was destroyed that was in the crowd. That sounds like Romans not the King of the Jews work. I know you want to keep the Christians happy but I truly believe  there is a very good chance it went down different. Yes I have info that would give me reasons to say this. Research what happened to the other messianic figures than and who got them and how. Your fiction could be closer than what is recorded. 
   When the Gospels and other books where recorded they could not say things openly, ask the crowd Pilate got! As now and than there are the thought police.   Godspeed


----------



## Caragula (Jul 18, 2014)

I have no interest in keeping Christians happy, but I do intend to fictionalise the events with care, particularly as I'm doing something that is quite outrageous from the point of view of Christians.  I don't want to approach this period of his life without due diligence.


----------

